
How to Fix Poverty: Why Not Just Give People Money? - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2017/08/07/541609649/how-to-fix-poverty-why-not-just-give-people-money
======
joeblow9999
But then their enlightened betters can't control them.

